# weg cross country!!



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

just got under way!!
mary had 20 pens 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and there was a faller on freeveiew or bbci now!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

seems someone else is a faller already a hold up ambulances and all dont know who hope they are ok


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

why oh why oh WHY did i have to be rota'ed to work today! im in 9am-6pm and tv in break area doesn't have interactive so unless its on granstand at 12:30ish i get to watch nothing today


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

oh god...i think it was one of ours


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

amy tyron clear inside the time!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

why can't they update the scores quicker only had 3 starters on list so far of which 2 completed


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

what time did it actually start this morning? i just caught amy finishing, missed mary king


----------



## LoneRanger (26 August 2006)

Aaaaaaaargh, not enough reception so I can't get interactive. I can't believe it. Now I'll have to go and sulk. Hmpf.


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

bout 8.30 our time you havnt missed too much caroline powell and lenamore had 20 pens!


----------



## Bossanova (26 August 2006)

Where did Cavvy stop??


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

the first part of the 2nd water right at the end!! the angled one!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

3 clear inside the time now! will it be as much as a test as people thought it would afterall!?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

it doesnt seem to be proving as tough as people orignally thought. they seem to be getting the first water wrong, but they are all jumping it (just!)


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup some very honest horses!


----------



## Molineux (26 August 2006)

I can not see it - which channel is it on?!


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
it doesnt seem to be proving as tough as people orignally thought  

[/ QUOTE ] 
i don't know about that.. they seem to be getting stops all over the place, one bloke just retired at the third fence.


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

bbc interactive!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

was that the canadian?


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

so far there has been 2 retirees and 3 eliminations (going from online results that few horses behind) 2 retirees were an Aussie and a Kiwi. Only the aussie from the 5 is a team horse though


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

blimy did you see that italian nearly fall off bloody hell well sat!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

was just about to post that! wish i had that sort of stickability!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

Brilliant! It's online!!!

I've just been chucked out the living room because of Soccer am, but i can watch it on the computer, result!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

lol!!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

that what i thourght!!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

finally an english person!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup cumon daisy!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

that grey is a good horse!!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

WOAH!! that tranekha (sp) is massive!!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

well done daisy!!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

Nice ride Daisy.

The Australian's tearing round at some speed!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup blimy 100mph hehe!! well done daisy!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

o dea that austrain!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

o waht happened?


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

GO MEGAN !!!!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

oops she had a stop didnt she?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

fell off at the 2nd to last part of the first water (the boat)


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

oooooooo dear!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

hehe!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

the austrian by the way, not megan!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

o rite thorght magan was the austrlian oops hehe!


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
the austrian by the way, not megan!   

[/ QUOTE ] 
thanks for clearing that up!

way to give a girl a heart attack crazy_ chestnut


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

lol!!! magan is in 1st place isnt she??? is it helen tompkinson the nzl person?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

but megan had a stop i think...


confusing myself now... *slinks out of forum* lol


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

oh sorry, it was the new zealand bloke that fell off. dont know what happened to megan.


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

Megan's gone clear!! Woohoo!
what an achievement! She bred and trained the horse herself!


----------



## rrose (26 August 2006)

lol sorry!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

Betina Hoy is winning after dressage (suprise suprise) but hasnt gone xc yet.


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup ringwood cockatoe and her are fad at dressage she should do well if she doesnt have a stupid stop anywhere!!
she had quite a good dressage lead!!
shame pippa funnell wasnt out there as she usually gives bettina a run for her monay in the dressage!


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

Hhhmmm, well Bettina's married to an Aussie, close enough..





Go Bettina!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

lol!! !!!!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

dam bloody 2nd german clear inside the time !!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

germany are going to do well by the looks of it. two clear in the time, and they where winning after dressage what with betinas score.

drat.


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

grr and ingid klimke was doing well after dressage and one of them is bound to go clear!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

but you never know whats going to happen in the showjumping tomorrow!


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

It's rigged I tells ya!


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

Oh please don't mention the showjumping.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




We Australians have a fine tradition going back many years of stuffing it up royally in that particular phase..


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

I'm watching it on BBCi at the moment, none of the Irish have gone yet


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

My God that Italian guy nearly fell off but he sat it damn well!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Sh*t! I missed Old Road and Michael Ryan, how did he do?


----------



## MaxP (26 August 2006)

I was sure I saw Megan Jones stop at the final water, but she is down as clear.


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

On the results sheet it has Michael Ryan with 60 jump penalties and 20 something time..


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Oh god, that wasn't great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. And he was probably the best Irish rider on the team


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Did you see the Austrian with the showjumping helmet??? I thought skull caps were only allowed


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 I was sure I saw Megan Jones stop at the final water, but she is down as clear. 


[/ QUOTE ] 
Oh please let that not be the case... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




she got time penalties apparently..


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Yeah, she did have a stop


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup i think she did the comentators mentioed it too!!
well i thorght dag albert and whos blitz had a smashing round!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

i thought she had a stop too, but it said on the leader board that she hadnt.

meh, thats germans for you


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

and when she came back the comentators were saying she looked disapointed???


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

*crawls into corner muttering "bl**dy germans, bl**dy germans..."*


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

apparently she glanced off the fence and took the long route,so they're not counting it.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

thats abit contriversal...!

anyone know why the nzl girl retired?


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
apparently she glanced off the fence and took the long route,so they're not counting it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

but it was clear that the horse stopped, it was shown clearly on tv and they stopped in front of the fence


----------



## eventrider23 (26 August 2006)

I think she had a fall at first water and then a fall on flat later on on the course and so retired....not 100% sure though


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

oh wait, damit, NOW they've got the 20 penalties up...
german efficiency my a**e


----------



## tina579 (26 August 2006)

i think the bbc have just said she has been given the refusal and therefore has dropped down the boad.


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

ah yes scores have just come up.

Pia was a bit silly there asking horse to take off her from such a long way out.

But well done on sharon after a couple of sticky moments


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

well done sharon!! got pia asking for 3 !! blimy horse looked a bit sore after!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

why did the other new zelander just retire she had no pens and was looking good!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

that corner seems to be causing a bit of trouble!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup wasnt at first now is!! zara soon!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

oooo whens zara on?


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

about 4 to go before her i think!
toytown is such a good xc horse!


----------



## eventrider23 (26 August 2006)

should be on in the next 10 minutes or so...I've had to bloody well go to work so can't watch anymore at all.  Am frantically checking websites for results as the computers at work won't allow me to load the video streaming.


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

There are a few confused looking people at the moment! Zara must be on next.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

ok thanks!

christ, the course is causing alot of problems now isnt it?!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

Toytown's just started


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

agh, come on toytown


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

join the club i'm relying on the posts here and the PDF results page as work let me view the stream either


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

well toytown is clear so far...!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

christ that was close!

JUST managed to clear the first water!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

clear over the water... just though!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

toytown is looking really sticky, is banking alot of the jumps!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

blimey - she's having some luck! Shame about the NZ'er but helps our score i guess!


----------



## Shrimp (26 August 2006)

Joe Meyer just had a fall.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

cleared the dreaded corner...!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

ah finally, she jumped that second water really nicely! and is ok on time, looks like shes going to go clear!


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

clear over the second water! And she's on time


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

yay well done Zara 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 clear in the time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 into the lead wahoo!


----------



## MissDeMeena (26 August 2006)

Anyone got a link to the video streeming page, and also a link to the results page?????


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

Perfect, into the lead!!


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

zara you little beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

clear a sticky ride!! such a shame for joe meyer he looked so good!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

http://results.aachen2006.de/Resultpage/Eventing/C1b.asp


----------



## Lozz1uk (26 August 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport

then click on WEG


----------



## Shrimp (26 August 2006)

http://www.aachen2006.de/accom_video.htm

thats for the streaming video.


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

Shane Rose retires... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




It's just not our day, is it?


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

bettina on course!


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

looking very good so far


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

can she have a blonde moment please


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

it would be nice wouldn't it


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

heh i think she deserves it thou!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

into second!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

well looks as if she is going to have no problems now so providing all works out tomorrow she will win gold. 

oo zara still in the lead...YAY lets hope toytown jumps well tomorrow

and nice to see zara congratulate betina


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

take it she got a few time penalties then!!! thats good enough for me


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup!! but lets hope toytown jumps well tomorrow!


----------



## sunflower (26 August 2006)

Yes, she's now exactly 2 pens behind Zara - not exactly a huge margin - lets hope Toytown behaves in the show jumping tomorrow.


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

well no one can predict that his showjumping is up and down like a yoyo. he has been jumping better of late but still tends to get a pole


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yer went clear at hartpury though!!


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

anyone know when william and tam go?


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

um not sure they are still on each riders 3rd rider


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

due in about 50 mins!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

ollie towend is the next brit!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

o hows this for an order!!
andrew nicollson
william fox-pitt
andrew hoy
2 after 
ingrid klimke then 1 after 
kim severson


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

oh no what happened to that horse that has gone down and stopped the course?!?!


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

french man has just fallen causing hold on course. 
hope he is ok


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

same !


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

i blinked and missed it


----------



## Eliza120280 (26 August 2006)

I missed it too - hope the horse is ok, dont think it got up


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

oh they are carrying on so he must be ok!


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

Yeh think there ok!


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

yay...olli went clear


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

shame about his dressage


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

this french man is awful!!!


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

actually its worse than awful, really wondering how to complain about this guy now


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

but he got round clear so obviously isnt that bad! was only half watching it so didnt really see him go round, just saw him finish- he was jabbing the horse in the mouth a bit but obviously couldnt be that bad?


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

jabed the horse in the mouth but the horse looked strong!


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

he was appalling, i found it difficult watching. even lorna clark mentioned how bad he was


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

its hard for any of us to criticise as none of us are there and what you see on tv can look totally different to actually being there. and the horse did look strong and needs to come back into those fences.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

i honestly didnt see him much except for into the last jump so cant comment on it! but we arent the ones riding the horse, competing in the world equestrian games. its a bit different to sitting infront of the telly!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

andrew nicholson on course!


----------



## Vix1978 (26 August 2006)

Andrew Nicholson has just had a stop at the angled hedges


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

Andrew has just had a stop!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

yeah, the horse looks asthough it isnt really enjoying it!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

aww poor andrew!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

tam on corse!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

cumon william!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Poor Andrew!


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

Come WFP!!!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

if he goes clear we can drop marys score and be in with a really good chance!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Well done to Zara, she really could get a gold medal for GB!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

tam is going really well so far! come on will!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Niall Griffin and Lorgaine are in 21st place at the moment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The highest placed Irish rider


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

o i love that horse


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

tam's looking awesome!


----------



## seaofdreams (26 August 2006)

Tamarillo, is on course!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

OH FCUK!


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

WFP has just had a run out!


----------



## seaofdreams (26 August 2006)

OH NO 20 pen for Tam


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

20 pens for william!


----------



## Vix1978 (26 August 2006)

AARRGGHH run out at the skinny after the normandy bank for Tam


----------



## hayliana (26 August 2006)

oh god! how many screams at tv sets did you hear??!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 August 2006)

lmao, just heard mum in the kitchen shout "oh you t!tbrain!" lmao


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

god not like him!! looked fab through the water aswell!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Ah cr*p! Poor William!


----------



## peterthepony (26 August 2006)

Come on TAM!!!!


----------



## Vix1978 (26 August 2006)

that skinny is causing problems - Andrew Hoy has just had a run out there


----------



## seaofdreams (26 August 2006)

Tams home with jumping and time pen


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

awww cr@p


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

andrew had a run out aswell and time!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

so all 3 top riders have 20 pens!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

yeah but Germans have 3 team riders in the top 8!! putting aside possible disasters lets have a guess whos getting the team gold!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

lol !!!
although ingrids just had a run out right at the beginning!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

still 3 in the top 8 though!! and with her dressage ingrid wont be that far behind unless she racks up a lot of time penalties!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup she seems to be going fast and omg kim severstons had a stop so zara is overnight leader!!


----------



## seaofdreams (26 August 2006)

yay, we WILL be the over night leaders


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

owww this is going to be interesting especially with Toytown's SJ reputation! it could really go one way or the other couldn't it! need to see how we stand team wise now, obviously germans in lead but the question is by how much!!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup!! cumon zara!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

as interesting side not so far 17 riders have either retired or been eliminated on course today! for WEG thats quite a few in my opinion!


----------



## Emily99 (26 August 2006)

Go Zara!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laafet (26 August 2006)

One of the horses for the italian team was one which I rode at its original home over in Ireland - it is called Oakengrove Milan and he fell at the first water which was a shame as he was a lovely horse


----------



## Puppy (26 August 2006)

Oh my word!! what is happening with this course?! Sooo many refusals!


----------



## tigers_eye (26 August 2006)

As an add on to everyone else's comments WELL DONE Clayton, and also Glengarrick - what a tremendous result from that little old horse!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

indeed didn't realise horse was 20!!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Yes, well done Glengarrick!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

wow that old blimy!!
i know loads of rerfusals or run outs!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

The Irish are not doing well, but very surprised that Sarah got round with only one refusal, as Kilcluny has only competed up to CCI 3* level


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

Very interesting to see the faults spread out around the course, lots of unexpected refusals!

The Producer needed a slap - too much crowd, sky, buildings, a dung heap shots, and not enough of the horses!  There were 3 riders on course at a time and we'd only get to see 2 of them!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 August 2006)

well Germany are in Gold as i thought but they are a full 32 penalties in front of GB!!!!! then in bronze 15 penalties behind us are the USA with Austrailia hot on their heels!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

wasnt expecting tam to have a refusal!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Yeah, one area of the course was a MESS!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yup or the two andrews blimy 
2 andrews william  ingrid and kim all picked up 20 pens one after the other!


----------



## lizzie_liz (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Very interesting to see the faults spread out around the course, lots of unexpected refusals!

The Producer needed a slap - too much crowd, sky, buildings, a dung heap shots, and not enough of the horses!  There were 3 riders on course at a time and we'd only get to see 2 of them! 

[/ QUOTE ]

But we can't blame BBC for they were using whatever the germans were filming, so we should blame the german camera crew/producer


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

where is ingrid now am i been blind cant see her on results list!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]

But we can't blame BBC for they were using whatever the germans were filming, so we should blame the german camera crew/producer 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, I said the Producer...


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Ingrid is currently 39th


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
where is ingrid now am i been blind cant see her on results list! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think she had a refusal early on ..


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yer saw that didnt realise she had 2 and a load of time pens too!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

Well that was an exciting last hour of footage wasnt it!!!


----------



## madgirl (26 August 2006)

yer was fab! totaly unexpected!!


----------



## dieseldog (26 August 2006)

At last  - a world level event where the XC is actually influential and its not just a dressage event


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## beckymed (26 August 2006)

i thought the course was really good, it caused a lot of stops at different fences so the riders had to concentrate the whole way round
i do think that some of the horses may have not had enough runs before hand and therefore a bit fresh (eg tamarillo and cavy also master monach) 
although i do think as path finder mary should have been told to go long at the water especially as cavy is known to be quite cheeky and run out
well done to all the riders and lets hope they all sj well tomorrow (and the germans dont!!!!!)


----------



## Olliedog (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 well done to all the riders and lets hope they all sj well tomorrow (and the germans dont!!!!!) 


[/ QUOTE ]
Agreed!!!
they've got a thing on the website asking some of the riders what they thought of the course(they've asked mostly the german riders, which is a bit silly since 4 of them are in the top 8, of course they probably like the course!) 
wish they'd asked some of the riders who didn't make it round...


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (27 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
At last  - a world level event where the XC is actually influential and its not just a dressage event 

[/ QUOTE ]

'zactly!


----------

